# Happy Birthday Gothic Candle



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

HAPPY HAUNTED BIRTHDAY GothicCandle !!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks guys! *does a birthday dance*


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

happy birthday gothic candel ^^

German: alles gute zum Geburtstag Gothic candel


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Have a GREAT B-Day GC!!!! I hope you do something special cause you deserve it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Gothic!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday, hope it's a GREAT one!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday GC!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, GC!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday GC!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

wooo hooo 22

Happy birthday !!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

*happy Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear GothicCandle!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks all! i had an awesome day!!! so much cool stuff i got and i got to go shopping too. Halloween shopping!!!! started off the day with 60$ and now i have 11$ lol all good stuff!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday GC!!!!!!!!! I hope you had a wonderful day and will have a wonderful year!!*


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

YAY!!!!Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks yall!!! I had such a great birthday! It was awesome!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday.. hope you have a great day !!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B.B-day!!


----------

